
Hacking my sons ride-on car - AnnoyingSwede
http://ihackshit.com/blog/?p=101
======
AnnoyingSwede
Sucks a bit that i didn't manage to get this post more exposed as i believe
the community could have contributed with a lot of feedback and experience i
don't have going forward. Not sure adding this comment will raise any more
exposure but i am giving it a go anyway.

